
Jerry Merryman, an inventor of the handheld calculator, dies at 86 - edw519
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-05/-brilliant-man-who-was-an-inventor-of-the-calculator-dies
======
dang
This is a beautiful interview with a friend of his:
[https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/man-who-helped-
invent-p...](https://www.cbc.ca/radio/asithappens/man-who-helped-invent-
pocket-calculator-was-a-whiz-kid-who-repaired-radios-at-11-1.5045341). (Click
"Listen".)

~~~
geephroh
Came to post this, too. Sounds like he led a full life of boundless curiosity.
Really inspirational.

------
Phillipharryt
If anyone has a particular interest in vintage TI calculators and calculator
history in general, take a look here
[http://www.vintagecalculators.com/html/calculator_time-
line....](http://www.vintagecalculators.com/html/calculator_time-line.html)

------
sandworm101
Title is a bit off: "Jerry Merryman, one of the inventors of the hand-held
_electronic_ calculator"

There were mechanical handheld calculators before electronic ones.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curta](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curta)

"Curtas were considered the best portable calculators available until they
were displaced by electronic calculators in the 1970s."

------
animal531
He also had a great surname.

As from Ancestry.com: Other occupational names include Archer, Baker, Brewer,
Butcher, Carter, Clark, Cooper, Cook, Dyer, Farmer, Faulkner, Fisher, Fuller,
Gardener, Glover, Head, Hunt or Hunter, Judge, Mason, Page, Parker, Potter,
Sawyer, Slater, Smith, Taylor, Thatcher, Turner, Weaver, Woodman, and Wright.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
My favorite: Fletcher! Also Drover, Wakefield. Abbott, Banner, Sumner. Harper,
Piper, Fiddler. Foster/Forester and Fowler. Glover, Granger, Hayward, Hoffman.
Porter, Skinner, Snyder, Hooper, Joiner, Wagner, Waller. And Maier is also
Farmer.

~~~
mc32
Cooper, Tanner, Turner and Wheeler too. Baxter is interesting in that at one
point it was gendered (Baker/Baxter) I’m not aware of another one like that
(Seamstress and Taylor but Seamstress isn’t a last name.

There're many more occupational examples. Wiki to the rescue[1]. Bleeker from
iconic Bleeker Bob’s means Bleacher.

[1][https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Occupational_surnam...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Occupational_surnames)

------
sideshowb
07734, and goodbye.

~~~
ape4
And 5318008

------
ArrayList
I am sure he was a Merryman.

------
iceninenines
RIP. My grandparents had a TI 2550.

